# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen выпустил доступный 5,7-дюймовый «смартфонопланшет» Alpha GTX

## ZayLaw

Российская компания «Вобис Компьютер», владелец бренда Highscreen, представляет новый флагманский смартфон – Highscreen Alpha GTX. Новинка является самой функциональной моделью в серии Alpha и вторым смартфоном бренда с четырехъядерным процессором (после Explosion – аналога SGSIII).

	Highscreen Alpha GTX – первый на российском рынке бюджетный «смартфонопланшет» с 5,7-дюймовым дисплеем, базирующийся на процессоре с четырьмя вычислительными ядрами. 	В модели используется новейший чипсет MediaTek MT6589, который предназначен для бюджетных устройств и обеспечивает производительность на уровне флагманских смартфонов образца 2012 года. Чипсет включает четырехъядерный 1,2-гигагерцевый центральный процессор с архитектурой ARM Cortex-A7 и графический ускоритель PowerVR SGX544. 

	Особенностью нового Highscreen Alpha GTX также является IPS-экран с разрешением 1280 х 720 точек при диагонали в 5,7 дюйма. Выпуск смартфонов с подобной диагональю (т. н. phablet, «смартфонопланшеты») является новым трендом на рынке мобильных электронных гаджетов. В частности, на выставках CES 2013 и MWC 2013 модели со сравнимой диагональю представил целый ряд международных компаний, включая ZTE, Huawei и TCL/Alcatel. Highscreen Alpha GTX – одно из первых устройств этого класса, представленных на российском рынке . И первое – с четырехъядерным процессором MediaTek MT6589. 

	Highscreen Alpha GTX обладает полным набором беспроводных модулей (GPS, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, 3G), основной 8-мегапиксельной камерой, лицевой камерой с разрешением 2 мегапикселя, двумя гнездами для SIM-карт и аккумулятором на 3 000 мАч. Последний обеспечивает смартфону до двух дней автономной работы. Функционирует Alpha GTX под управлением одной из самых свежих версий Android – 4.1 Jelly Bean. 

Стоимость модели составляет 11 990 рублей. Как и все остальные продукты Highscreen, новинка обеспечивается годичной гарантией с бесплатной доставкой в московский сервисный центр и обратно с помощью экспресс-службы «Почты России».

----------

